# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr.Bisanga. BHR Clinic, 4280 Strip, 0 - 12 Months

## SL

Here we have a Strip case from Dr. Bisanga, 4280 grafts to redesign his new hair line and temples then move back through the frontal area to increase the density within the areas miniaturised and then a smaller coverage over his crown.


The split was about 3500 in the frontal area and around 800 in the crown.

Hairs to Grafts: 1's 631 2's 1736 3's 1475 4's 438 10,280 hairs average of 2.40 hairs per unit and helped with this result.

Pictures & Video (Wet & Dry Hair)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEc2_9qbCM0


PRE OP (WET)







POST OP PLACEMENT












12 MONTHS POST OP COMPARISONS (ALL WET) & AFTER DRY

----------

